# Access Checkbox im Unterformular



## 123arne (17. April 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine kleine Accessdatenbank zur Verwaltung von DVD's erstellt. Da eine DVD mehrere Sprachen haben kann, habe ich eine Tabelle "Sprache" erstellt in der alle Sprachen und eine zugehörige id-Nummer drin sind. In einer weiteren Tabelle "dvd_sprache" ist dann für jede vorhandene Sprache der DVD ein Eintrag id_dvd und id_sprache drin. Im Formular für die DVD-Verwaltung ist jetzt ein UnterFormular das mir alle Sprachen auflistet und dahinter jeweils eine Checkbox in der alle tatsächlich auf der DVD vorhandenen Sprachen nen Häckchen kriegen sollen.
Problem: 
1. Wie kriege ich es bei schon vorhandenen DVD's hin, dass er sofern ein Eintrag id_dvd - id_sprache existiert die Checkbox schon markiert anbietet ?
2. Bei einer Änderungen der DVD auch dementsprechend Einträge in der Tabelle dvd_sprache neu schreibt oder löscht?
3. ... Oder wie gestaltet man die Datenbank generell sinnvoller um das Problem zu lösen?

Danke fürs Lesen bis hierhin schonmal 
Arne


----------

